# Fuji SL Venge



## mpasiojr (Apr 1, 2012)

Because I can't afford $18,000. This is me trying out using car vinyl sheets on my stealth black Fuji SL Comp.
View attachment 280155
View attachment 280156
View attachment 280157
View attachment 280158
View attachment 280159


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I don't follow. Couldn't you paint your bike for less than $18,000?


----------



## applespeed (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow that looks great! good job. What size is that frame btw?


----------

